# Deutsche Bahn looking east



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This was taken from my tiny access spot on the west side of the layout looking generally east. This hole is so narrow I have to lean forward or backwards as the RhB 4/4III train is passing either behind me or in front of me.

There are plans (in my head) to move the back section of this trackage farther back, closer to Deutsche Bahn's main lines to give a bit more access room. I barely fit between these two tracks as you can probably tell from the video.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The choices are more hole or less Michael, seems as though you have made the decision! It looks like a tunnel liner is in the future if you do more photgraphy from that location. The overall layout is looking great.


----------

